# EXPORT TO issue Help Please



## selsong (Mar 8, 2018)

Operating System: winows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom version: 6.5.1

Hi I wonder if anyone could tell me why this happens:

When I have worked on a photo and want to export it as a Jpg.....I find that every time I have to go back and click on "Add to this Catalog". 

Why wont Lightroom remember this setting and do it every time?
Many thanks for your help


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2018)

In the export sub menu, there are several export choices:  "Export...", "Export with Previous" and any of several user defined Export presets.   "Export..." brings up the Export dialog to be customized as desired and as long as you do not exit LR in the meantime, the "Add to this Catalog" checkbox remains checked.  "Export with Previous" is probably the option that you want to repeat the previous export parameters.  However, if you are wanting to repeat a customized set of export parameters between sessions, then you should create an Export preset which will 'remember' the settings in a preset file to be applies as desired.


----------



## LRList001 (Mar 8, 2018)

clee01l said:


> In the export sub menu, there are several export choices:  "Export...", "Export with Previous" and any of several user defined Export presets.   "Export..." brings up the Export dialog to be customized as desired and as long as you do not exit LR in the meantime, the "Add to this Catalog" checkbox remains checked.  "Export with Previous" is probably the option that you want to repeat the previous export parameters.  However, if you are wanting to repeat a customized set of export parameters between sessions, then you should create an Export preset which will 'remember' the settings in a preset file to be applies as desired.



And if you do this, it is not uncommon to tweak the settings as you get it just as you want.  If you do tweak the settings you need to re-apply them, or the new settings get forgotten.
In the export dialogue, on the left hand side, right click (Windows) (use the equivalent command on a Macintosh) the preset and select 'Update with current settings'.


----------



## selsong (Mar 8, 2018)

Many thanks for this. Export with Previous seems to be the one I need to use all the time


----------



## selsong (Apr 5, 2018)

HI again. What I find happening regularly is that the export dialog forgets my previous export...all the time...so i have to go to the export setting and re click on my User Preset which I have created. I use Control shift Alt E ( export with Previous) and it works some of the time, but then will just not work. when I look at the export dialog all the setting I have clicked are now unclicked????

Frustrating. Can you help...again please


----------



## LRList001 (Apr 5, 2018)

selsong said:


> HI again. What I find happening regularly is that the export dialog forgets my previous export...all the time...so i have to go to the export setting and re click on my User Preset which I have created. I use Control shift Alt E ( export with Previous) and it works some of the time, but then will just not work. when I look at the export dialog all the setting I have clicked are now unclicked????
> 
> Frustrating. Can you help...again please



Are you quite certain you have saved the new settings?  In the left side of the export window, select the export preset you want to alter, in the right hand window make the changes you need, in the left hand window, right-click on the preset and select 'Update with current settings'.


----------



## selsong (Apr 8, 2018)

HI . thanks again. I have set these setting correctly now and will let you know if this gets rid of my issue .)


----------

